# Calais to Pisa



## Neca (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,
We will be travelling from Calais to Pisa at the end of July, we are willing to use Aires, does anyone have any recommended routes/stopovers that we can use?


----------



## shivam (Apr 11, 2011)

i think you should take a take help of google here!!!
that will suggest you more convenient place!!! hope it will helps you!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Boy thats a lot Aires you MIGHT visit.

I wouldnt bother to plan too much, buy a copy of "All the Aires" Then just head off and enjoy the trip. Stop as and when you feel rather than setting yourself a particular target to get too. There are far too many interesting places you might fancy stopping at!!!

If you dont like the look of a particular aire then just move on! Trust your instincts and dont see problems when they dont actually exist.

I can only ever think of a single case where I pulled onto an aire and then decided I didnt fancy stopping overnight, cant tell you why, it was just a "feeling" By moving on I "felt" happier.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pisa*

Hi

You are looking at about 850 miles, so I would probably have three overnight stops.

Day 1 - Uk - Calais - stay overnight at ferry terminal or Cite Europe Car Park

Day 2 - Toll free - Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Chateau Salins - Saverne - Obernai Alsace. This is about 370 miles. You could stop on the aires at Metz, free parking places along the D955 via Chateau Salins

Day 3 - From where ever you are, toll free A35 to Basle/Swiss border - Lucerne area - plenty of reasonably priced campsites.

Day 4 - Chiasso - Milano - Pisa - this can be done mostly toll free too

We are going to Pisa next Monday, well leaving here to get there, we expect it to take five days from Northern Spain, toll free of course.

Russell


----------



## Neca (Jan 19, 2011)

Many thanks for your replies, I have the Aires book so will go from there, adds to the excitement!!


----------

